# Favorite day and Evening Hikes



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Just dreaming about spring and summer. Long days with warm evening breezes. Viewing sunsets from mountain peaks and trails.

What are some of your favorite close to home hiking trails and what do you enjoy about them?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

There's a couple of trails up the Avon to Liberty road------- good hikes, can take my pack goats on training hikes and it's just a few miles from the house--------- best part is I didn't see another person last summer.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Mount Olympus is a great hike near Salt Lake, nice view but not too long of a hike

I highly recommend Mount Timpanogos down in Provo, this hike will take you all day but well worth the efforts. Scenery is second to none.

Hiking to the top of the Wellsville Mountains up by Logan and Brigham City has a one of a kind view

For an evening hike, a lot of folks will go up Millcreek Canyon and hike to the end of the Pipeline Trail and watch the sun set over the Salt Lake valley.

Check out this website for more ideas
http://www.gohikeutah.com/


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I love the hike to Lake Blanche, up Big Cottonwood. It's a tough hike, but not too bad if you're in good shape. The scenery is fantastic up near the lake. I can also vouch for the Timpanogos hike--that's a long one, but beautiful. It'll take you all day. For a shorter hike, go up to Desolation Lake in the Wasatch, or do the Albion Basin trail in mid-June. There are also quite a few day hikes possible in the High Uintas. One good one is to the top of Bald Mountain.
If you'd like to see the second highest vertical face in North America, drive down near Delta and find your way to the top of Notch Peak. The drop off is over 2800 feet, straight down.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My friend's wife thinks that Silver Lake by Brighton is a hike :roll: 


I always liked Bell Canyon off of Wasatch Blvd and about 9800 S. I also used to like going up Corner Canyon before everyone and their dog moved up there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

This was a good thread on the subject.
viewtopic.php?f=46&t=5840&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=day+hikes

I really like Silver Lake up American Fork Canyon. Trailhead starts at Silver Lake Flatt reservior, around 3 miles above Tibble Fork. Its about 2 miles and has good fishing.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Nor-tah said:


> This was a good thread on the subject.
> viewtopic.php?f=46&t=5840&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=day+hikes
> 
> I really like Silver Lake up American Fork Canyon. Trailhead starts at Silver Lake Flatt reservior, around 3 miles above Tibble Fork. Its about 2 miles and has good fishing.


That little lake is actually called Silver Glance Lake. But you're right--it's a nice little hike. I'd recommend you take some worms with you if you're going to fish there--or at least take something other than Power Bait, which is all I had with me.  Here's a link to the hike description: http://www.summitpost.org/route/164054/Via-Silver-Glance-Lake.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bald Mountain on top of the Mirror Lake Highway in the Uintas, is a great short hike, even for old people. Mrs Goob and I can easily drive from Hooterville in the afternoon and hike it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I hiked up the Red Pine Lake trail last summer and had a good time with that. Sounds like there are several lakes up on the front that are good hikes from talking to hunting/hiking friends.... I think we're going to try and do more of that this spring.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

we found a trail last year that we are going to go hike this year and see where it goes.looking forward to that.


----------

